# Duncan is not right???Need suggestions please!



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

So Duncan threw up some bile Sunday morning,and he did it about 4 times.
It's such a scary episode,since he looks like he's choking,poor thing!
Then he ate a bit of cheese and nothing else.
Sunday for dinner he ate his wet beneful like it was his last meal,but I didn't give him alot b/c I was afraid he would get sick again.
So again this morning I heard him doing that choking sound,and a little bile came up again.
When we tried to feed him today he refuse everything we offered him.
We also notice that he has a bump the size of a small pea on the roof of his mouth?
Can this be related?
Here's another stupid question,pardon my ignorance please,but dogs can't get sick from humans right??and vice versa??
I ask b/c over the weekend the whole family had senstive stomachs.
I already called the vet and Duncan has appt for later today,but I was wondering what you all thought of this.
Thanks for listening!
Dot


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dot-Nothing to offer help-wise but I hope he's ok!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear he is sick and I would definitely go to the vet after a day or two. The bump would scare me too. I would imagine some illnesses can transfer between humans and dogs. When I was gone recently overnight with Dash. Belle got sick a few times. Not sure if DH wasn't being honest what he was feeding her or not but his mom told him to buy baby food and mix with rice and it got her stomach back on track the next day by the time I got home. But it is so scary when they are sick.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get Well Soon Duncan!!
Does he ever get "people food"? Just a thought do you think something you all ate could have made everyone sick?


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle has several times had upset stomach bringing up yellow bile. The Vet told me to divide her food into three portions and feed her morning, noon and night as this was caused by an empty stomach. It had always happened in the mornings when she had been without food for around 12 hours. Once in a while she still does this but it is always when she decides not to eat her evening portion. Ruthann


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Poor Duncan, I hope he feels better soon.

I think the jury is still out if we can pass things back and forth, I've read conflicting opinions on that, so I just don't know. I've been sick for over a week and Gucci is fine, so I think it would be limited if it does happen, she's exposed to quite a bit around here with 7 kids.

Gucci got pretty sick awhile back and it was mysterious, the vet couldn't really figure it out but I know it was stomach/gi related and she wouldn't eat or drink anything.

Just keep pushing the water. My vet told me little sips of pedialyte was okay too, but I ended up having to put water in a syringe and force Gucci to drink it to get better. It was scary, I know how it feels!

Get well Duncan!
Kara


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Get well soon Duncan!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dot, I hope Duncan feels better soon. Let us know what the vet says. The bump is a little worrisome but may have nothing to do with the vomiting.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope Duncan is ok. We've gone through colds and flu here and the dogs have been fine but some things can be passed between animal and human. This has nothing to do with Duncan, but didn't AIDS start with an animal passed to a human? I think the typical things don't go back and forth between them though.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I hope ∂uncan feels better. I too have had the bile problem when Jasper has refused a meal. In fact when he was young it was a daily happening at 4pm, that is when we promoted his finickyness by getting him to eat at all costs...LOL. 

Aids was originally passed by monkeys to humans-- but from hunting and butchering, not passed through cuddling. 

I know Giardia (which can cause stomach upset) can passed from animals to humans, not sure about the other way...and I know from experience that you can get cat scratch fever from a dog!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Get Well Soon Duncan. Racquet has a sensitive stomach since puppyhood. He is now 20 months. I feed him three times a day, 1/3 cup each time. I now make his dinner which consists of ground beef or chicken mixed with rice. This seems to help him from throwing up (bile).
Keep us posted....
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you all for your well wishes!
I can't wait to get home to check on him!
I will let you all know what the vet says!
Thanks again!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I fed him some boiled chicken with a little bit of cottage cheese and he scoffed it all up.
I just hope he keeps this down.
Wish us luck!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Duncan - I hope your vet is able to help him. 

I am wondering if he has something stuck far back in his mouth/throat that is bothering him. Lincoln's brother had a long string wrapped around the base of his tongue when he was a puppy which caused him to vomit repeatedly. My son's teacher's dog once swallowed a qtip which got lodged in the throat - also caused repeated vomiting.

Let us know what your vet says!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Geez!! I hope it's not something that serious!
My poor little baby is so lisless!!
I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

feel better Duncan.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm wondering if you've been to the vet's yet, with Duncan...... waiting on some news. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Waiting to hear....
Carole


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dot, did you take Duncan to the vet yet?? Waiting to hear how he is doing!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry! Got home late last night!
Duncan was dehydrated and got some fluids IV and a shot of Pepcid.
His temp was normal,and while checking the temp Duncan was sparred a rectal exam since some stool came out on the thermometer and the consistency was OK with the vet.
He ate his boiled chicken with cottage with some kibble and kept it down and this am BM was perfect.
(sorry for the graphics)
Vet said if he continued to throw up,he would have to go back.
It's funny after the IV he came home and was so happy and lively!!
So for now he's on chicken and cottage cheese with kibble and 2 meals a day.
Thanks for all you well wishes~~
He's on the mend!!!
DOt


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

*phew! I'm glad to hear he's doing so much better! That's so scary when a Havanese doesn't feel well because they are normally so lively! Hopefully his illness is a thing of the past!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dot, what did the vet say about the bump he has?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dotndani said:


> He's on the mend!!!
> DOt


What great news!!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh about the bump! I forgot,sorry,the vet said it's normal.He hasn't seen it as big as Duncan has but not too worry. He did say we'll keep an eye on it,and me being as anal as I am,you know i will.
thanks again all!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad to hear Duncan is feeling better!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

*Update on Duncan!*

He seemed fine this morning,but when I got home from work he wasn't his usualy happy self.
When I took him for a walk he walked very slowly and he seems very lethargic,poor little guy!
I'm going to have to call the vet and see what they say.
It is breaking my heart seeing him so sad like this.
Please send us some get well vibes.
THanks
DOt


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Dot- Sorry to hear about Duncan. If he's not better, I'd ask the vet to do some blood work (a blood chemistry panel and a CBC). That might show if there's an infection or something else going on. I hope he's feeling better soon. I'm sending some healing thoughts to your boy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

sending healthy vibes......Get Well Soon Duncan!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Belly rubs to Duncan, and I hope you can get some rest tonight. It's so scary when they aren't feeling well!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Dot,
Duncan should probably be fed more then 2 times a day. He needs something before bed time to make sure he has food in his stomach, a snack is fine but try to feed him 3 times a day if possible. He also may not be taking in enough fluids, you can get a syringe from the baby section of the grocery store and put water in the back of his mouth, just open the back of his cheek and he will swallow it. It sounds like you will have to take him back to the vet to see if they can run more tests. You can lift the side of the mouth and look at his gums to see if they are pale and dry, that means he is dehydrated. Take care and keep us posted.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

*Back from the vet!!*

Duncan has an abcess on his belly. THe vet said in rare cases the IV fluid he got yesterday could have caused it,or he could have injured himself rough housing.
But on Sat we went to see my friend and her sister in law had their vicious pug there and she came and charged Duncan,but they were quickly separated.
She may have punctured Duncan's skin and we didn't even know about it.
After that encounter they were kept separated the whole time we were there.
The vet really can't say for sure what caused it.It's very painful to the touch for DUncan,so we will have to give him plenty of TLC>
He was put on Metronidazole since he had some really watery diarrhea this afternoon and the Metronidazole will also cover the abscess.
They took blood for a CBC and I'm to call tomorrow for the results.
Duncan is due back Thursday to see how he's doing.
My poor baby is just not the same and I can't tell you all how sad I am feeling for him.
He did eat some chicken,cottage cheese and kibble and the pill went down without a problem.
Now to get him to drink.
I have to get that syringe and give him some water.
So far all the bases are covered and we will just have to wait to see how quickly my boy recovers.
THank you all for being here for me.
DOt


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dot, I am sorry Duncan is not better today. Does your vet recommend the cottage cheese? I have heard that many pups are allergic/can't tolerate dairy. Maybe try some straight boiled chicken and rice for a few days... the rice does wonders for Diahrea. give Duncan a belly rub for me.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:*Duncan and Dot*:grouphug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dot, I agree with Angela. You are doing a great job getting help for Duncan and seeing that he's well cared for.  We all feel badly when our pups aren't the same, moping around, sleeping more than usual, not eating.... In this case, it was a good idea to visit his vet. Hopefully, things settle back to normal soon and the CBC will come back with little to worry about.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

dotndani said:


> Oh about the bump! I forgot,sorry,the vet said it's normal.He hasn't seen it as big as Duncan has but not too worry. He did say we'll keep an eye on it,and me being as anal as I am,you know i will.
> thanks again all!


Is the bump right behind his front teeth? I've noticed both my boys have a bit of a bump there.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

It's so hard when they're not feeling perky. I hope he's getting better. Keep us posted.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes Christy,that's exactly where the bump is.I guess we'll just watch it for now.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dot, I am sorry to hear that Duncan is not well! I hope his meds kick in and he gets back to his normal self!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Hope you are feeling better soon, Duncan! You're a lucky pup to have a such a great mom.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh poor Duncan! I hope he feels better soon! :hug:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Get well wishes for Duncan.
You're being a terrific mom Dot and staying on top of everything. Duncan is in good hands and I'm sure will be on the mend soon!

Beverly


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts to Duncan and lots of hugs to Dot for being such a good mommy.

Get better really soon Duncan.

Hugs
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Hoping that Duncan is on the mend now and back to his old self soon!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I sure hope Duncan feels better soon. I know how I worry just when Cicero has a lazy day...and I want him to RLH.  I know with Duncan's problems you are really worried, but hopefully the meds will kick in soon. Healing vibs coming from Ga for Duncan!!


----------

